# Left hand drive GTRs?



## ESC (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and while I tried to quickly check if something such has been discussed already I haven't found anything. 

I've been interested in a Skyline GTR since I started studying in the UK but living outside of it (Continent) has made actually owning one something of a between far and remote possibility. 

I was very surprised yesterday when I found a Swiss car dealer who could get examples and who on their website claims that they are left hand drive.  

Now does anyone know of any conversions (or have there been some normally produced) of the R34? They supposedly offer the R33 and R32 as well but there is too little info on their site.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

IMHO there´s only one R34 LHD conversion worthy the name. (Haven´t seen BBD´s yet  ) That´s Manuel´s, which was done in the US and then shipped to the Philipines where he lives. You can see pics of Manuel´s car on his website:

www.turboawd.com.ph
His nick on this forum is TurboAWD.

BBD on this forum also have a LHD R34. It´s been converted in Dubai IIRC.
LHD R34´s are extremely unusual in Europe as they are not common to begin with outside the UK. There´s only a handful of R34´s in Germany and we´re 2 that´s got them registered in Sweden. All RHD.

Hope this helps. Try to use the searchfunction and you´ll find that this topic has been covered several times before.

/P


----------



## ESC (Feb 10, 2005)

*Left Hand Drive*

So you'd recommend to steer clear of the left hand drive conversions then? 

I'm still waiting for their reply to my queries, and hoping I can test drive one during the next couple of weeks. Going to be my first drive in a Skyline 

The one they advertise seems to have around 450hp, which I imagine is something the engine can take well?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, I do. I´ve heard horrorstorys about the conversions made in the Middle East. (I´m not saying that all done there is crap, but some are.) Try to find out where the conversion was made and what parts they used.

450hp is no problem as long as the mapping of the engine is done right.

Where do you live? I see that you drive a Volvo, is it Sweden? 

EDIT: Found the link to the company that sells the car:
http://www.car-trade.ch/fahrzeuge/163_Nissan_Skyline_GT/R_R34

/P


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Perra said:


> IMHO there´s only one R34 LHD conversion worthy the name. (Haven´t seen BBD´s yet  ) That´s Manuel´s, which was done in the US and then shipped to the Philipines where he lives. You can see pics of Manuel´s car on his website:
> 
> www.turboawd.com.ph
> His nick on this forum is TurboAWD.
> ...


I have been out in BBD,s and its a very well done conversion. you would think it was a standard production run car.  

Just my 2p worth

Best regards Alan


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

That´s what I thought and that´s also why I made that remark.   I heard from him that he didn´t want the "regular" conversion if you know what I mean. 

/P


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah Ive been in BBD's car , its lovely as you say standard.
Only thing is - sitting in the proper drivers side there is nothing much to do,
Except play with the Nitrous button    
Sorry Mo  
Give me a ring, put phone in washing machine doh! 
Certainly cleaned all the numbers out.
Cokey


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There was an article on this in the first edition of the GTROC Club Magazine, complete with pictures. If you want a copy please send me a PM


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Heya Perra aye sorry we couldnt meet up when you where here last time glade that we spoke on the phone and stay in touch.

ESC ya my cars a 34 its converted, and it might be comming to the UK this summer


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

BBD, you have a pm regarding that issue! I´ve got some good news, mate! 

/P


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=22522&highlight=left+hand+drive


----------



## ESC (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks there 

Was absent from the net for a while, as my HDD died on me again 

I do drive a Volvo but live in Switzerland for the moment, I'm from Slovenia originally. 

How is it to register a Skyline in continental Europe, that is outside the UK?

Best bet buying one already from Europe or importing it from Japan?

Actually RHD is not too much of an issue, I thought about the problems involved (parking lots, toll boots... mostly) and didn't have trouble thinking of easy solutions, so... 

How far does a 40k EUR budget get me?


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

I know a company who tries to register an R34 GTR V-Spec II in Switzerland. They also modify them to LHD!

For 40K Eur your can get an R34 GTR. But there are lot of costs for registration and LHD conversion too.

Iceman


----------



## ESC (Feb 10, 2005)

I would actually most likely forego an LHD conversion, leaving me only with converting the lights and such. As for importing / registering, just found two loopholes for Slovenia that might be applicable for me. I guess as the legislation was based on Germany, that similar loopholes might exist elsewhere in Europe.

The first one is that if you've lived / worked abroad for at least a year and have owned a car for at least 6 months, you can bring it into the country and register it withOUT homologating it at all.  I know there won't be that many people with this applicable to htem but I might soon be one of them  The legislation is not specific on whether homologation is then needed if you resell it within the country later :dunno

The second one is that if the equivalent of AA/RAC in Slovenia issues you a certificate of historical value for a vehicle (usually for vehicles over 30 years old but exceptions can be made for more modern vehicles, in cases of extreme rarity), you don't need a homologation. As there are none in Slovenia and unlikely to be any others in the future... 

If neither of those two apply, you could still go for an individual (as opposed to type) homologation, which doesn't take too long but unfortunately sets you back some 8000 EUR or so


----------



## R34 GT-ART (Mar 17, 2005)

I know the man in Orange Co. CA who is or was doing the LHD conversion. He's a Russian man named Alexander. He had Manuel send the money to me in Japan to buy Manuel's car, but before I found the right car, a friend of Manuel's found the one he's got and had me send the funds to that guy. Alexander was always running on a tight budget, so I'm not sure he's still going. There were never enough customers. If you'de like more info or his contact no. let me know. His company was called Skyline Motors. He first did a conversion on an R33. In fact he's trying to sell that car I believe right now.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Bernard: Please send me his contactdetails via pm.

Thanks!
/P


----------



## ESC (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot!

A rebuild to left hand drive will probably be financially unfeasible at the moment, on the other hand I'm not even sure I'd want to do it 

Looking now for one within my budget (really want an R34), on the other hand it's probably be till the end of the year before I'll really buy it.


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

Few more Left-hand Skylines from Dubai:







































































































That's a good site anyway.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll get my pics up onto here soon.


BBD-Hopefully coming Dubai again in the next few months,get that drive shaft sorted.


----------

